# Electric problem?



## karl.johnson282 (7 mo ago)

I was having a problem with my 1940 9N that it would run around 15 minutes and then stop. It then just wouldn't start. The resistor didn't look good, sort of black in the middle like it was burnt out. I replaced the resistor for $12 from Amazon. That didn't solve the problem. I checked the spark plugs and there is no spark. What should I do next?


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

I would look at putting an electronic ignition on this guy. 
Your Coil may be the problem if it's getting hot and causing problems .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Like Beftrrr mentioned, if your coil is hot when the tractor shuts off, it is probably a bad coil.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Karl -- To start with (REALLY bad pun) *Find The Problem First Before You Start Chasing Parts*. 

Obviously there was OK (or at least marginal) spark when cold - before your Ol'e Girl stopped. As one possibility - Heat. Expanding engine components sometimes means that things that were good (when cold) might now have problems. Electrical components (like the resister) could be the culprit, along with points, ignition switch, coil, general wiring and the high tension plug wires from the distributor. Also check the square coil spring contact to the cap. Check 'em all for corrosion and tightness. Since ALL the plugs don't fire (I'm assuming there) after 15 minutes then the contacts in the distributor may be the bad'un - or maybe the power from the battery. If the battery gets low then the alternator (or generator) connections might be ..........................

Bertrrr was right - after you find out why the system crashed then you might want to do what I did - drag your Ol'e girl into the new century with a 12 V Neg ground conversion, Round Coil (with internal resister so you can throw that old resister VERY far away) and Electronic Ignition (including new spark plugs and wires). Fix and forget for a long, long time. (((Unless you just enjoy messing around with 82 year old point engineering and such.))) Sally (my '40 N #13030) really likes when I did that - back when I first got her. Before she would only reluctantly start with her marginal "stuff" from the previous owner and now it's a very different story. 

Happy Tractor, Happy Life.


----------

